# Engineers and Accountants



## Einstein (Mar 14, 2009)

Three engineers and three accountants are off to the same conference. They arrive at the railway station at the same time.

The three engineers buy one ticket, while the accounts buy three. Intrigued the accounts asked how three were going to travel on one ticket. The engineers said ?Watch and learn?.

On boarding the train the three engineers went to the toilet and waited for the conductor to knock on the door of the toilet ?ticket please?, the door opened and one hand appeared presenting the ticket. It was stamped, placed back in the hand and the door closed. A few moments later the three engineers walked out and took their seats.

The accountants were impressed by this and thought they?d pull the same trick the next day and save a bit of money.

Next morning the accounts bought one ticket, while the engineers didn?t buy any tickets.

The accountants asked how are you going to travel with no ticket at all? 'Watch and learn' replied the engineers.

On the train the accounts rushed to the toilet and the engineers headed into a different toilet, a few minutes later one of the engineers leaves their toilet, goes over to the accounts toilet, knocks on the door ?ticket please? the door opened and a hand presented the ticket, takes the ticket and rushes back to the engineers toilet.


----------



## bev (Mar 15, 2009)

Funny! Bev


----------

